# Kühlpad sinnvoll?



## Godzilla15 (12. März 2012)

*Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

Jetzt wo ich bald mein Gaming-Notebook bekomme und weiß das diese unter Last heiß werden wollte ich mir ein Kühlpet zulegen. 
Wichtig ist mir das ich das Kühlpet auch mal mit ins Bett nehmen kann um dort dann auf dem Notebook ein Film zu schauen.
Jetzt habe ich folgendes gefunden .
In der Beschreibung steht  "Die Oberfläche besteht aus pflegeleichtem Kunststoff, der Wärme gut aufnimmt,..." und "Belkins CushDesk wurde zur Verwendung des Laptops zu Hause auf der Couch, im Bett oder auf dem Boden konstruiert und bietet Schutz vor der Wärme des Laptops."
Könnt ihr mir sagen ob ich sorglos zugreifen kann oder sollte man die Finger davon lassen. 

Hier mal das Notebook welches gekühlt werden soll:

MEDION® ERAZER® X7815 (MD97962) 

Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor,  NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX570M , 43,9 cm (17,3’’) non-glare Full HD Display


----------



## Abductee (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

lass die finger davon, das ding ist dafür gebaut die wärme vom oberschenkel wegzuhalten und nicht dafür den laptop kühl zu halten.
fürs dvd schaun sollte das aber egal sein. hauptsache glatte fusselfreie unterlage.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

Ein Notepal von Coolermaster wäre keine schlechte Wahl, da gibt es mehrere Varianten. Damit bockst Du das NOtebook auch ein wenig auf, so dass es nciht ganz so die Nachteile gibt, die Du durch die Unebenheit und Weichheit des Bettes hast


----------



## Jimini (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

Ich habe früher, wenn ich im Bett WOW spielen wollte, zwischen Notebook und Bettdecke entweder ein sehr großes Buch (wir hatten zuhause einen riesigen, aber flachen Atlas) oder einen harten Ordner gepackt. Hat problemlos funktioniert.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Godzilla15 (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

Kann ich das Notepal von Coolermaster auch ohne Probleme ins Bett nehmen? 
Nicht das sich das zwichen Bettdecke und Notepal Wärme staut.


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

*AW: Kühlpad sinnvoll?*

Also, irgendwie stauen wird sich da so oder so was im Vergleich zu einer wirklich stabilen Unterlage, das ist aber immer noch besser als dieses flache Tablett, was Du zuerst gepostet hast. 

Kannst Du nicht das Notebook irgendwo anders hinstellen, wenn Du Filme schaust? Oder so ein Frühstücks-Aufsatz fürs Bett kaufen? also, so in der Art Küche & Haushalt: Bambus Frühstückstablett Bett Tablett Serviertisch Holz: Amazon.de   muss natürlich nicht genau dieses sein...


----------

